# Ford 1300 3pt



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

ford 1300 3pt....took lift piston out, and the seal is gone completely....Question : where do I get a new seal for the piston ?????? thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Larry, welcome to the tractor forum.

See item #19 on attached parts diagram. Do you have a local New Holland dealership? If so, I would deal locally. Otherwise, you can find the seal on the internet, from dealership's like Messicks, etc.

https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_322660


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Larry, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See item #19 on attached parts diagram. Do you have a local New Holland dealership? If so, I would deal locally. Otherwise, you can find the seal on the internet, from dealership's like Messicks, etc.
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_322660





BigT said:


> Howdy Larry, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See item #19 on attached parts diagram. Do you have a local New Holland dealership? If so, I would deal locally. Otherwise, you can find the seal on the internet, from dealership's like Messicks, etc.
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_322660


ok, got the seal.... looking it over...does the lip go in first, toward the lift arm. ? then the seal would be more for holding the 2pt up ?? Next, how do I hold the little arm inside up to push (engage) the piston ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See attached parts diagram:
https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_322660

The seal is installed on the piston with the lip facing hydraulic pressure on the face of the piston. I don't know what "little arm" you are referring to


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

item 15


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You need to get a shop/repair manual. There are many different manuals available for a Ford 1300 on the internet. Ebay usually has many to choose from. I personally have a tattered old I&T shop manual (for a Ford 3600 tractor), which has been used often. If you are in a hurry, you can get a downloadable version. A manual will also show you how to correctly install the seal.


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

so, new seal really worked good, untiill a 1/2 hour of mowing, then all hydraulics quit. back to the shop, installed pressure gage,playing with lift lever, it would lift once in a while for a second, then nothing. Pressure goes from 0, 500, and the 1500, and nothing. took the shift cover off,lots of air bubbles in returning oil. plus, all this time, it sounds like a pressure rellief valve is bypassing down in the case ?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You may have a leak somewhere in your hydraulic suction line. Let it sit overnight to get the air out of the fluid. Then see how it performs. Usually, it will work good for about 10 minutes, then decline to virtually worthless as air entrains in the fluid..


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a pump & piping diagram for your 1300. 
https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_665992

Possible air entry points into the system:
1) Suction 0-rings item #27, 2 ea.
2) Suction hose section item #24
3) Filter item #15 (plugged??)
4) Suction o-rings items #12 & 12A


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Attached is a pump & piping diagram for your 1300.
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_665992
> 
> Possible air entry points into the system:
> ...





HarveyW said:


> Attached is a pump & piping diagram for your 1300.
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/57923?sectionId=9393&diagramId=57923_665992
> 
> Possible air entry points into the system:
> ...


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

I had the filter out, had some pieces of the piston seal in it, BUT, this the original problem the tractor came to me for in the first place. So, if I remove the suction line from the tranny, how much ol am going to loose ? will take it apart tommorrow..........


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You will have to drain the fluid first, as the suction connection is low on the reservoir. You will lose almost all of the fluid.


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

will do that today, thanks


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

larryreyer said:


> will do that today, thanks


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

got about 6 gal of oil, suction fitting was 1/2 plugged with gasket material, likley from shift cover gasket. till I find another cause, I'll assume this is the problem.... so, also this tractor needs a clutch,(if the owner OK's it). Question, I have split bigger tractors before,,,,,,,,, so, how far will this one have to separate, ? and how do I do the front wheel assist shaft ?..........thaks


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

larryreyer said:


> got about 6 gal of oil, suction fitting was 1/2 plugged with gasket material, likley from shift cover gasket. till I find another cause, I'll assume this is the problem.... so, also this tractor needs a clutch,(if the owner OK's it). Question, I have split bigger tractors before,,,,,,,,, so, how far will this one have to separate, ? and how do I do the front wheel assist shaft ?..........thaks





larryreyer said:


> got about 6 gal of oil, suction fitting was 1/2 plugged with gasket material, likley from shift cover gasket. till I find another cause, I'll assume this is the problem.... so, also this tractor needs a clutch,(if the owner OK's it). Question, I have split bigger tractors before,,,,,,,,, so, how far will this one have to separate, ? and how do I do the front wheel assist shaft ?..........thaks


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

got the ford back together... new clutch.... hyd system, .everything worked perfect for about 1/2 hour, the all hyd.s quit. back the garage it started lifting againn, only for a couple minutes,,, tiil it got hot again (?) now what ?


----------



## larryreyer (Jun 18, 2020)

lift hydraulics work for about 1/2 hr then quit, just like before. seems like till it get so warm, them quits, and after a short trip back to garage, worked for a minute then quit again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sorry for the double post her, my mistake


----------

